# Container ship runs aground.



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Video of container ship running aground.
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/containe...aing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl2|sec1_lnk2&pLid=268606


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

There's a sort of inevitability about it isn't there?
Standing on the Bridge knowing there's absolutely sod all you can do about it......


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Here it is from a better angle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvBDAT7-XVs


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Dickyboy said:


> There's a sort of inevitability about it isn't there?
> Standing on the Bridge knowing there's absolutely sod all you can do about it......


Well it might have been an idea to let go the anchors before she hit the beach, rather than afterwards. (Jester)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipmate17.sm.today.03:01.re:container ship runs aground,thank you for posting this amazing post.great clip.what went rong,has the steering broken down.or were they not looking where they were going,hope they got it off o,k,no crew hurt,regards ben27


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

This happened several months ago and was posted here at the time. The vsl had steering failure under pilotage in the East Lamma Channel and pulled up only a couple of meters from the beach at Pok Fu Lam on HK Island. It was not seriously damaged.


----------



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

Did she also have an engine failure? The video doesn't show any evidence of going astern.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Allanc
You are right. I never saw any follow up on it, other than what was reported in the HK newspaper, but it seems more likely it was an electrical blackout with both m/e and steering gear inoperative. They did manage to drop both anchors.
Richard


----------

